# The newborn is gone to the Rainbow Bridge



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Nothing much to say. Just dealing with the pain. He was 1 week old yesterday, purring happily, died today of neurological, apparently congenital, problem. I found him a week ago in the middle of the road crawling and crying and gave him a home and all my love till he died. Rest in peace, my love.

Prince consoles me.

This hasn't made me less willing to continue trying to save lives, on the contrary. He was happier for a week in my arms than he was where I found him, if I hadn't found him - and that's all that counts.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

I am very sorry. He was happy during his short life, he had a family and love! Think that he was probably destined to die on that road, without nobody ever knowing about him. But you got to give him your love for a week and you enjoyed each other. Everything happens for a reason.

a big hug for you, you're a wonderful person. atback


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im so so sorry. I know the pain you are feeling. Most of the time we dont know why a newbie passes. I just console myself that we gave it our best effort and the kitten knew and sensed the love and warmth and never went hungry. My heart goes out to you. You will see him on the other side Im sure. He didnt die unnoticed. All of us here cared for him and were pulling for him.

In his memory I hope many more bottle babies will be saved. Run free and healthy sweet boy.


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

Awwww *hugs* you did good by him!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you all. I miss him terribly. I can't believe how attached I became in only 1 week. I cried at the vet's when he died in the vet's hands in a way that I never thought I had in me. I love my cats more than I ever loved anyone, and I feel guilty about it.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

You were able to give him a warm loving home for a week longer, whereas otherwise he would have passed cold and alone on that road. And because of this, you have done something amazingly special. 

You were able to give him a good life, even if it was short, and I'm sure he passed feeling love and warmth, and that's what's important.


----------



## Tinker1 (Apr 22, 2011)

I am sorry this happened I was so wishing for him to be able to make it. You was a great Momma for him and you gave his last days full of love. Good deeds never go unnoticed. Bless you.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

I know how you feel.
I also rescued a few month old kitten whom only lived a week or two before we found him stiff in the lawn.
RIP Shadow, you will always be missed.
RIP newborn kitten, may your life over Rainbow Bridge be a happy one..


----------



## Penny Cat (Dec 28, 2007)

I am so sorry, you took wonderful care of him and he knew what it was to be loved. RIP baby kitten


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh, I have tears in my eyes. I was rooting for that gorgeous little man. You must be devastated, but don't ever feel guilty for loving your cats. Cats love us unconditionally and one look from those eyes tells us it's all worth it. 

Run free little kitten. You'll always be loved, we just wish you were with us for longer. 

You did you're best for him and are a wonderful person for that.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I am so sorry you lost him, it seems to be especially difficult when it's a bottle baby. I lost one about 10 years ago, the daffodils are blooming right now over the place she is buried.
You gave him so much more then he would have had. He would never have learned to purr if not for you.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

A truly heroic effort and display of kindness on your part.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

So sorry to hear the little one didn't make it in spite of all your valiant and loving efforts. I think it just wasn't meant to be. I reminder when I was breeding occasionally I would get a kitten with "failure to thrive", and they would last for several days to a week. I would find it in a corner of the box, put it back on a teat with momacat, suck for a little while then tire of it, and then a little later it was back in the corner. No matter how many times I put it back to momacat it crawled away, then got cold and died of hypothermia. Momacat never made any effort to retrieve it when it crawled away; cats seem to know instinctively when something's wrong with a kitten. It's instinctive for a kitten that ill or not thriving to crawl away from the others as a survival, so that it doesn't foul the nest for the rest. Even birds will toss out one that dies in the nest. I think the fact that you found "little one" crawling in the road, rather than being back with mamacat was just one of these "failure to thrive" kitties. There's nothing that can be done to save them. You did your best, and at least little one died in your warm loving hands purring gratitude. Thank you for that.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh, I am so sorry, Straysmommy. Don't feel guilty. You made Yaniv's short life a very happy one. He had a momma who loved him and took care of him. You loved him and tried to do right by him. Smokey was there to great him and take care of him at the Bridge. Yaniv is in good paws. atback


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

What? Yaniv died? Aww~!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Straysmommy said:


> I love my cats more than I ever loved anyone, and I feel guilty about it.


That is called Compassion & devotion. A very admirable quality. One we all respect in the rescue community. Cats have spirits and souls. Whats not to deeply love and bond with???


----------



## Magicats (Apr 21, 2011)

I just saw this after I commented on your other post... I'm so very sorry and now I feel awful that I commented on the other one


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

*hugs*


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

We're so sorry. Hopefully you can take comfort in knowing you gave him more love in his short life than he could have hoped for.

hugs from me and head bumps from MowMow.


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

I am very sad to hear of this. You tried your best. Hugs from me and nose rubs from Benny.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this. You really knocked yourself out for Yaniv and I'm so glad he knew someone cared. Rest in peace, little one.


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

Straysmommy said:


> Thank you all. I miss him terribly. I can't believe how attached I became in only 1 week. I cried at the vet's when he died in the vet's hands in a way that I never thought I had in me. I love my cats more than I ever loved anyone, and I feel guilty about it.


My heart hurts for you. I was following your story and little Y (not what you called him in your heart maybe, but some way to separate the 2 losses for you?).

Sometimes grief mixes with grief, the pain and sadness of loss snowballs together and when we didn't have the capacity to cry over one death at the next we find ourselves crying for 2 or more.

There isn't guilt to be had over love, and loving cats and babies that love back unconditionally without judgement is a more free and fearless love, a gift that isn't matched in other ways.

I lost a bottle baby Friday night, she was only 24 hours old, and I only had her for a few hours...she was just too far gone by the time she got to me. I couldn't have tears for her then, but today, now as I type, I have tears for you and your little one and some are for the little no-name bottle baby that passed here with me. 

You make a real difference and by loving him and missing him so you gave him the chance to make a real difference too, his life has had meaning for you and others, and you and the little one built that together, a full life's work in a very short time.


----------



## Jiskefet (Apr 8, 2011)

I feel very sorry for your loss.....

But remember that you made all the difference to that little kitty.
His mother probably knew he was destined to die, and did not waste her time on him. 
But you were there for him, all the way, you were not prepared to let him find a slow and painful death in the street. His entire life was filled with your warm, tender love and expert care. It may have been been short, but it was pure bliss for the little darling.

Little kitty, you are in heaven now, but you also found heaven here on earth. You were deeply, truly loved and will never be forgotten.


----------



## CherryPie (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh hunni, I'm sorry, big *hugs*


----------



## marah1115 (Mar 11, 2011)

I am so sorry that is all the time you two had but I am glad that you were able to make that week of his life safe and warm and him feel loved.What a wonderful person you were to give him so much love and care ♥


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I just saw this thread, I almost wish I hand't. I had such high hopes for that little one... I'm so sorry, it's so upsetting to hear. You did the best you could and were there for him when he needed it. I'm glad you have Prince to console you.


----------



## Kitty00776 (May 1, 2009)

Aw, im sorry, at least his last day were spent in a loving home, instead of on the street. You did something very good for him, you sound like a person who really love animals.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I'd like to thank each one of you for your kind and comforting words during those times. I didn't write on this thread till now because I was in so much sorrow. Ever since, I discovered which of my strays was his mother. A neighbor had made her a nice box for the winter to have the babies in, she still had one alive, but as the vet had told me, all of Yaniv's siblings would die of the same neurological issue, and even though I cared for the mother bringing her meat, wet and dry food every day, and watched Yaniv's brother grow, snuggly inside his box with his loving cat mom, sheltered from cold and rain, one day he died too. I continued caring for his mother for months (we tried to TNR her but she disappeared) until one day she left her box - home and disappeared. I think I saw her yesterday for a second, going to eat at another feeder's station which is closer to where she lives (near the box - home). I continue looking for her because we want to make sure no more sick kittens are born from her, we want to TNR her asap.

Also ever since, I've adopted a second stray from the feeding station, I've TNRed the few remaining ones and done so much work for the strays and my house cats that I've felt some relief from what happened this winter. Rest in peace, my beautiful.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

You have been blessed with such an enormous heart. <3


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you, Mowmow. I think the mother is one of the strays that left my feeding station in favor of my neighbor's. I'm trying to find out.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

I am really sorry. I nearly have tears in my eyes and my heart hurts. You are very, very genorous to taking this little baby off from the streets. What a very caring person you are

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and Prince 
RIP little kitten


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you very much, Kittylover. It's amazing how these creatures touch our hearts forever...


----------

